# Fairport and the Grand river steelhead



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

has anybody been catching any steelies, i saw a few fish porpusing at the mouth of the grand last week, but nobody i talked to had hooked up or seen anyone one hook up on a silver bullet i know it is the right time of the year, but with out the flow all the reports i've heard haven't been good.....looking to go up tuesday anybody done any good over the weekend or monday?


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I went to the long wall mid of last week and tossed spoons for over two hours without a bump. I saw fish jumping and guys trolling but; never saw one hook up. No one on the wall as well was having any luck. So I know fish are there, just not bitting.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I went to the long wall Sunday the 10th for the first trip of the season... Landed one, had 2 shake off. Lil Cleo 2/5 oz blue & silver fished erratically (stop and go) seemed to be the ticket. They were hitting on the short fall/stop.


----------



## shinkdog (Mar 19, 2009)

what i hear is slow slow slow.i have not hit the grand yet but asked DNR when i got checked yesterday on the ashtabula they said don't waste my gas. caught a 29 inch 9 pounder here but don't ever recall it this slow this time of year. need rain


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

thank you all for the reports


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Fished the Grand Saturday, flow wasn't too bad with good vis but the Steel haven't moved up yet. Still waiting for a good flush.


----------

